# How tall are you and what size horse do you ride?



## Princess16 (4 January 2016)

As in title? I am 5'9 and I usually ride RS horses of between 14.3 - 15.1 HH. 

Always thought 14.3 HH would be too small for me but seems to work OK. As I'm new to riding dismounting a 15.1 HH can be daunting ! 

What do you ride?


----------



## Frumpoon (4 January 2016)

5ft 4 and 16-17.3hh


----------



## SpottyMare (4 January 2016)

I'm 5'8 and I consider my cob to be the perfect height for me at 15hh.

I've threatened to stop feeding my youngster unless she stops growing - she'll be backed this year and is currently 16hh


----------



## Achinghips (4 January 2016)

5ft 2 ........ 16.1 - 17.3hh

The shortest has the biggest, deepest barrel and is harder to get my legs around than the tallest


----------



## Catherine94 (4 January 2016)

I'm 5'10 and my two are 16.1hh and 17hh


----------



## eggs (4 January 2016)

I'm 5'8" and have ridden everything from a 14.2 Dales pony who was nice and wide and felt a good size for me to a 17.3 warmblood - I have to remember when I dismount that the ground is a long way down!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 January 2016)

I'm 5ft4 and as an adult have ridden a chunky 14hh cob up to a lightweight 16.3hh TB and lots in between. My own horses are a 15hh arab, a 15.1hh arab and a 15.2hh anglo arab. The 15.2 is plenty big enough when it comes to lifting off wet rugs and tacking up with her heavy saddle as I have a bad back.


----------



## only_me (4 January 2016)

5f7 and horse is 17h. He's narrow-medium build though so is easy to ride & feels smaller! 

I've ridden a 13h to 17.2, it all depends on the build of horse tbh. 

Eg. Me on different sizes
17h (tb x ish) 






14.2 (Connemara part bred) life height - do realize he looks bigger lol







13h (wide barrel Ethiopian pony)


----------



## atropa (4 January 2016)

5'5 and 16.1. Previously 15.2 and 15.0. Also sometimes ride a 13.2.


----------



## nikicb (4 January 2016)

5'4" - I ride my full up 15.2 when he is in work (he has no withers to speak of, so really is full up), but my new girl is 14.2.  I can also happily exercise our 13.2 and don't really look too small on a 16.2.  As long as you are a suitable weight, ride what you feel happy with.  x


----------



## Walrus (4 January 2016)

5'8" on a 13.1hh.


----------



## View (4 January 2016)

5'2" and ride everything from 13.2 to 18hh.


----------



## Iwantakitten (4 January 2016)

5'5/6 and have a 14.2hh. I sometimes wish he was a hand taller and he would be perfect but apart from being a little on the short size he is exactly what I want in a horse so I'll let him off


----------



## spotty_pony2 (4 January 2016)

I'm 5ft8 and my boys are 15 hands and 15.3 hands


----------



## teapot (4 January 2016)

Im 5ft 11 and have ridden anything between 14hh and 17.2. RDA ride is 15.1 and wide, share ride is pushing 16hh :smile3:


----------



## kassieg (4 January 2016)

5'7 & currently a 14.2 & 15.1 

I break & produce & will have anything 14.2 or above that I like the look of  I do have a type though. I generally go for the compact sporty types

Ideally I will have a 16.2 eventer when I buy 1 to keep. The  likelihood is I will have a 16hh fiesty little powerhouse!


----------



## Kezzabell2 (4 January 2016)

5'7 and 16'1


----------



## sarahann1 (4 January 2016)

5'10" ride a 14:3hh.


----------



## Vicki-Finn-Perry (4 January 2016)

5'1 - my 2 X ponies are 12.3 and 13.1

Anything over 14h feels way too big lol!


----------



## TelH (4 January 2016)

5'4. I predominantly ride my 13.2hh New Forest pony but as an adult I have ridden anything from 12.2hh-17.2hh.


----------



## rhylis (4 January 2016)

5ft2,  if I stand up very straight! My old mare, who sadly recently died, was 16hh but didn't really seem all that tall to ride. I only became aware of her size when getting on and off! I now ride ponies ranging from 12.3 to 14.2.


----------



## Deltaflyer (4 January 2016)

I'm 5ft and my boy is 15.1 - 15.2 if he stands on tip toes. Recently I have ridden my friend's 13.3hh connie and felt fine on her and I've ridden another friend's 16hh WB and also felt fine on him. I feel happiest on anything between 14.2 and 15.2 but it does depend on the shape of the horse. I've ridden 16.2s that ride smaller and 14.2s that ride bigger. As long as I can use my short little legs I'm pretty happy on any size. Being an old fart though I find getting off dodgy as my cranky old ankles find the landing quite jarring.


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 January 2016)

Nearly 5ft8 and ride a 13.1 (bringing her on for daughter), 14.2 and 15.2. 

13.1 (she's a Welsh what can I say, those barrels were vicious!) 






14.2 (who feels the biggest by miles)






15.2 (who feels the smallest to ride and I'm including the 13.1!)


----------



## spacie1977 (4 January 2016)

I'm 5,5" and my horse is a chunky 17.2h ID. The groom at my last yard burst into laughter when she first saw me on him, stating I looked ridiculois(!) I love big horses; I prefer large slow paces and feel so much safer on them knowing there's a big neck to wrap myself around if something goes wrong. And got to also admit I love being abke to have a good nose over hedges into peoples gardens whilst hacking lol.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (4 January 2016)

I'm 5ft4 (5ft5 if I've got shoes on with a slight heel), and own & ride a narrow, 13.3hh, TB type NF pony, whom I feel fine on. I'm actually quite lucky, because I can ride anything from a little 12hh Welsh pony (although my feet are by her knees!) to a sturdy 16.2hh hunter type, without looking too silly.


----------



## horselover02345 (4 January 2016)

Im 5 ft 5 and i usually ride 2 school horses but i sometimes ride 5 of different sizes.  I usally ride a 14 hh piebald cob mare, i sometimes ride a 16.3 hh piebald sports horse mare, i hardly ever ride another piebald cob mare, and i once rode a 13 hh dun gelding in a  gymkhana.


----------



## nfpony (4 January 2016)

5'7 with a 13.3hh NF pony.


----------



## Princess16 (4 January 2016)

Achinghips said:



			5ft 2 ........ 16.1 - 17.3hh

The shortest has the biggest, deepest barrel and is harder to get my legs around than the tallest
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised you're achinghips wow ! LOL


----------



## Princess16 (4 January 2016)

spacie1977 said:



			; I prefer large slow paces and feel so much safer on them knowing there's a big neck to wrap myself around if something goes wrong. .
		
Click to expand...

Never thought about it like that just imagined very big horses to be scarier somehow


----------



## Goldenstar (4 January 2016)

5'5" 
I say j is 17 HH he's really taller C and Fatty are 16.1 H is 16.2 Tatts 16.3.
I prefer 16.1 that's perfect for me .


----------



## spacie1977 (4 January 2016)

Bigger horses tend not to be as sharp as smaller horses. Perhaps their size makes it take longer for the messages to go from their head to their feet :-D


----------



## rachk89 (4 January 2016)

I am 5 ft 8 and my horse is 16.2hh.Think it's a good match. 

I have ridden a 13hh pony too when I was younger and lighter but still the same height. That felt weird as she was a narrow pony too. Still managed to bolt down the beach no problem.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 January 2016)

spacie1977 said:



			Bigger horses tend not to be as sharp as smaller horses. Perhaps their size makes it take longer for the messages to go from their head to their feet :-D
		
Click to expand...

I must tell J who specialises in lighting fast reactions when it suits him .


----------



## AmberThePony (4 January 2016)

I'm 5ft 8 and mine is 15.2-3, I do miss riding 17.1 though!


----------



## Enfys (4 January 2016)

5'2" on tiptoe,  my mares are 13h and 14h


----------



## Suffieldr (4 January 2016)

5'8" and ride a 14.2 cob.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 January 2016)

5'6 ish and 14.2h NF, 14h NF and have backed various heights of them from 13h upwards.  I like being nearer the ground! LOL


----------



## Feival (5 January 2016)

5ft my two a 14.1hh and 15hh.


----------



## Orca (5 January 2016)

Princess16 said:



			As in title? I am 5'9 and I usually ride RS horses of between 14.3 - 15.1 HH. 

Always thought 14.3 HH would be too small for me but seems to work OK. As I'm new to riding dismounting a 15.1 HH can be daunting ! 

What do you ride?
		
Click to expand...

It's really only a couple of inches difference &#55357;&#56836;. 

My preference is around the 15.3 mark but I'm comfortable up to any height. Currently sharing a hw cob with my family, who is 14 something. I haven't been on her yet but I expect her to ride big. She's broad but also has a lot of presence, big strides, has a lot in front and carries herself well. I'm 5'6".

So long as you fit each other well (and lots of factors come into that), the actual height doesn't matter a great deal &#55357;&#56842;.


----------



## hackneylass2 (5 January 2016)

5'4"  and  16 HH.  Hackney sire and middleweight hunter type dam, a mistake but a good one. Agree with Orca regarding that height does not really matter.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 January 2016)

Princess16 said:



			As in title? I am 5'9 and I usually ride RS horses of between 14.3 - 15.1 HH. 

Always thought 14.3 HH would be too small for me but seems to work OK. As I'm new to riding dismounting a 15.1 HH can be daunting ! 

What do you ride?
		
Click to expand...


 I am 5 ft 8
 and my horses have been in order

14.3  1/2 hh
 14.2 who grew to 16hh
0 hh who grew to 15.1hh  .................................                      still have him
12 hh      ......................................                                             and still have her 
16.1hh        ................................                                                  just got her


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 January 2016)

Orca said:



			It's really only a couple of inches difference &#55357;&#56836;. 

My preference is around the 15.3 mark but I'm comfortable up to any height. Currently sharing a hw cob with my family, who is 14 something. I haven't been on her yet but I expect her to ride big. She's broad but also has a lot of presence, big strides, has a lot in front and carries herself well. I'm 5'6".

So long as you fit each other well (and lots of factors come into that), the actual height doesn't matter a great deal &#55357;&#56842;.
		
Click to expand...

It depends actually, on where the withers are. A low withered 15.1 could be in reality, more than a few inches taller over all, than a high withered 14.3.


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 January 2016)

5'3 (and a half &#128521 
Horses are both 16.2 but both quite high withered. 
Also ride daughters 15hh


----------



## pansymouse (5 January 2016)

I'm 5' 10" and my mare is 15.3hh.  I did ride our 13.1hh pony before he went to his new loan home - it looked like he had 6 legs :-D


----------



## Bramblebear (5 January 2016)

I am 5ft 8 with relatively long legs and currently ride a 16.3 (medium width). I am generally happy on 15hh to 17.2 depending on width and build


----------



## Wagtail (5 January 2016)

I'm 5' 10" and my mare is a 15hh WB. Not ideal, but she didn't grow to the expected 16hh, my ideal height. I'm not a fan of big horses, but it does mean I have to keep my weight down under ten stone.


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 January 2016)

I am 5"6 first horse was 15.2 I currently have a 15h Arab and a 15.3 Arab and I did have a warm blood mare that was 16.3, I feel most comfortable on the 15h but I have had him the longest so I think that's the reason more than anything else. Both Arabs are very wide though so seem bigger and a few people who have ridden them say there thighs hurt afterwards you do get used to it though.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 January 2016)

I'm 5'2" and a bit . 
I ride a dainty 14.3hh PBA who is surprisingly wide through the barrel, a very solid 15.2/3hh and erm well Skylla is currently about 15.2hh but is only three and a half .

I prefer the 15.2hh mark but the finer sort, not sure how I ended up with the two tank like beasties!

x x


----------



## Shady (5 January 2016)

5'6'' ish and ride a 15hh stocky Arab 
other horse is a 16' 2'' ish PRE  but i don't ride him much , he feels too big and i'm always smacking my head on branches as i forget i'm higher up, i also forget when i'm dismounting and think eek where's the ground gone


----------



## Hannahgb (5 January 2016)

Im 5'4 and own a 17hh and a 17.2. Always preferred bigger horses, however Ive worked on showing yards so ridden anything from 12hh-18hh on a daily basis!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (5 January 2016)

I'm 5ft and have a 15hh and a 14hh


----------



## Tapir (5 January 2016)

5'6" and ride a 14.1hh cob


----------



## JennBags (5 January 2016)

spacie1977 said:



			Bigger horses tend not to be as sharp as smaller horses. Perhaps their size makes it take longer for the messages to go from their head to their feet :-D
		
Click to expand...

You haven't met my horse, 17:2hh and possibly the sharpest horse at our 40-box yard!  I'm 5'5", never meant to get another big horse (my previous ones were 17hh and 17:1hh) but fell in love with him the minute I clapped eyes on him.


----------



## irishdraft (5 January 2016)

5'8" currently have 2x 16.2hh just right , I have fairly long legs


----------



## AandK (5 January 2016)

I'm a hair under 5'4" and my old retired mare is 15.2hh.  My other horse who I still ride, is 16.3hh, he is a bit big for me really but he is not wide and quite polite to ride so I don't struggle!   Next horse I get will be 16hh absolute max (and not grey! she says...)


----------



## Serianas (5 January 2016)

Im 5ft and own a 14hh New Forest a*se.  Seriously give me a big one any day cos I had no problems at all with the 17.3 WBX that I used to share.  This one has little man syndrome and by god you know about it...


----------



## HashRouge (5 January 2016)

I'm 5'6" and don't ride often as my own pony is retired, but when I can I have a riding lesson with a showjumper I used to work for on one of his horses. I always pick the same one, who is 17hh, and I feel very comfortable on him. He is quite lean and lightly built though, which probably makes a difference. My own pony is 14.2hh and I was still riding her a few years ago, but did feel big on her because she is very fine (Arab). She was bought for me when I was 11 but I kept riding her even when I was technically too tall as I really don't weigh very much (just under 8 stone) so I never outgrew her in terms of weight. If I were to buy one I would go for 16.2hh minimum, I think.


----------



## Equi (5 January 2016)

My weight stops me riding more than my height. I have ridden very heavy 14.1 cobs, but very fit horses and i would never ride long (approx 15mins) now i ride a 17hh cob and never feel he struggles with me.


----------



## impresario08 (5 January 2016)

6ft, 17hh


----------



## dibbin (5 January 2016)

5'7", Jazz is 16.1hh.


----------



## Equine_Dream (5 January 2016)

Im 5ft1 and I ride from a 13.2 - 15.2


----------



## skint1 (5 January 2016)

I'm 5ft7, have a long body and short legs and not a lightweight, my mare was 16.3 and Alex is about 16.2 but much broader beamed on the whole. I didn't choose them for their height, I would consider a horse of any height over about 14.2  if they were able to carry me comfortably and had a nice temperament.


----------



## godfreyy (5 January 2016)

I'm 5ft3 and I currently ride 14.2-16.2, however I have and do ride smaller and bigger on occaision.


----------



## LeannePip (5 January 2016)

I'm 5ft 6 and my girls are just under 15.2 and just under 16hh - to ride and their perception on the ground they look like they should be the other way round!

just under 16hh;






Just under 15.2hh;


----------



## Bertolie (5 January 2016)

I'm 5'2" and my mare is approx 15.1 (not been measured!). My last horse was 14.3.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (5 January 2016)

I am 5'6 and ride a 17.3hh.   I wouldn't consider buying anything under 17hh really, it's purely a personal preference.


----------



## ElliePippa (5 January 2016)

5'11" and a 15.1 cob  I look better on her than on my 16.1 ISH


----------



## Stockers (5 January 2016)

5ft 10 (just) and have a deep-girthed ISH/cob/Heinz57/withadashofconnemara of 16.2hh.  I'm long in the leg but he takes that up.


----------



## Lintel (5 January 2016)

5,1 and a half!
I ride a 14hh and a half- the half's are important! He is a Highland so rides quite big although has very short strides!

I love to ride something bigger.. I did go out to buy something bigger and finer but as we all know it often does not go to plan!


----------



## TheFizzPony (5 January 2016)

5'1" and anything from 12.2hh upwards!


----------



## NZJenny (5 January 2016)

I'm 5'10" - I endurance rode for years, so it was Arabians and part-breds from 14.2 hh up to about 15.3 hh.

Even though I no longer endurance ride, I still prefer a smaller horse.  Current ride is a 15.3 hh TB/clydie cross - I like to be able to get on from the ground if needed.


----------



## WandaMare (5 January 2016)

I am 5'4 and I ride a 14.1hh and a 15.2hh. The little one feels stronger to ride than the big one, she's an ID cross type.


----------



## Buckskinspots (5 January 2016)

I'm 5'1 and have a 16hh, can ride anything between 12-16hh


----------



## The_Dappled_One. (5 January 2016)

Only 5'4, have ridden from 12.2hh to 18hh and have yet to find a comfortable height (I either feel like the pea or the mountain, no in between!)
I have a 15.2hh


----------



## Theocat (5 January 2016)

5'8", 16hh. I wouldn't be comfortable riding something smaller on a permanent basis - I have long limbs and a tendency towards being a good doer


----------



## Banjo (5 January 2016)

I am 5'10 and ride a 14.1hh tradition cob and a 14.1 cob who hasn't grown quite as big as expected. I prefer being closer to the ground.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 January 2016)

I'm 5ft 11" and have a fairly wide 15.2 (ish) cob. I bought him due to having back problems and confidence issues but so far the only real advantage of having a small horse is mounting and dismounting lol. I feel much happier and sometimes even safer on a decent wide 16.2hh. However, Ralph is here to stay, at least for now, and I may come to love being closer to the ground


----------



## Orca (6 January 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			It depends actually, on where the withers are. A low withered 15.1 could be in reality, more than a few inches taller over all, than a high withered 14.3.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Another reason why measured height isn't the only factor to take into consideration &#55357;&#56842;.


----------



## TwyfordM (6 January 2016)

5ft11, I've ridden a 15.1 welsh d and a 17.2 Irish sports. Probably a bit tall for the welsh d but was much more comfortable. Its just the fact that I have long legs, I'm not that long in the body.
Oh and a 14.1 widest welsh d alive, felt too big for her even though people said I looked ok.


----------



## _OC_ (6 January 2016)

5ft 4 and ride a 15.1 light weight cob....as others said like to be able to get on and as getting old and stiff still have to something that I can use to mount.....and struggle to get off......he just stands there and puts up with my puffing!!!
When I was younger rode 18 to 14.2 like broad back horses!


----------



## laura_nash (6 January 2016)

5ft 4 with a 14.3 HW cob.  When I was horse hunting I was riding a friends 17.3, so I think I went small in reaction!


----------



## applecart14 (6 January 2016)

Around 5ft 10 and all my horses have been 16.3hh or over apart from the first one when I was 17 and she was 15.3hh.

I only ever mount/dismount  on a mounting block due to my slipped disc.


----------



## pennyturner (6 January 2016)

I'm 5'6", and ride ponies around 14hh.  I like being able to jump on from the ground bareback


----------



## 4faults (6 January 2016)

I am 5'6 and have a 16.2 Warmblood





A 15.1 cob





And ride a 17.2 Warmblood






My little cob is broad so takes my leg up


----------



## ann-jen (6 January 2016)

I am 5'6" and have 2 horses. 1 is 16hh and perfect height for me, the other is 16.3hh which technically is probably too big but she doesn't 'ride big' and I never feel over-horsed on her.


----------



## LHIS (6 January 2016)

I'm 5'3 and ride 14hh.  Feels plenty big enough for me!


----------



## Damnation (6 January 2016)

I am 5ft 3, last horse was 15.3, current horse is 16.1.

But I am chunky and my back just cannot cope with the smaller paces of a pony.

Also - I always get on from a mounting block.


----------



## Equestrian_x (12 April 2020)

I'm not very tall as I'm only 4ft 8" but I was wondering what sized horse I should be riding but I also want a horse that I can keep as I grow a little taller too! If you have a suggestion please let me know!


----------



## buffy2 (12 April 2020)

I'm 5ft and ride a 14hh dales pony 😊


----------



## alexomahony (12 April 2020)

I’m 5’9 and have a 14.2 Connie and a 15hh Welsh Cob


----------



## Mule (12 April 2020)

I'm 5'2 and my horse is 16'1. If I get off when we are out hacking I either have to find something to stand in or shove him in a ditch to get back on.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (12 April 2020)

I’m 5ft1 and depending on my weight I’ve ridden anything between a 12.2 and 17.2.

My comfort zone is between 14hh and 16hh but depending on weight and type of horses pony I’ll go smaller or bigger


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 April 2020)

Well fwiw I'm 5'3 and weigh nine-and-a-half stone, and my horses are 13.2 (pony in profile photo) and 15hh respectively: both totally different rides. 

Previously I've ridden a 12.2 Exmoor and 14.2 Welsh D.


----------



## 4faults (13 April 2020)

I’m 5’6 and my ridden horses are 17.1 and 17.2.
I love big rangy horses but I’m hoping my youngsters top out a bit smaller


----------



## Kat (13 April 2020)

I'm 5ft8, my horse is just a shade off 16hh. 

When I was having lessons in a riding school I mainly rode horses over 14.3hh, right up to 17.2hh. 

The smallest I have ridden regularly as an adult is a 13.2hh Fjord Horse, but she's built like a tank and takes my leg up better than many much bigger horses. The only issue is the shortness of the neck in front of you, I couldn't have jumped her and if she'd ever bucked I would hit the deck.


----------



## Sleipnir (13 April 2020)

I am 5'3 and 8 stone, and I've ridden anything between 12hh (a naughty pony needed sorting out by an adult, normally I wouldn't ride that small) and 18hh. My own gelding is 16.3hh and I hope my colt doesn't grow much taller than that, as I've realized it's probably the upper limit of my preference when it comes to the height of a horse.


----------



## ecb89 (13 April 2020)

5ft6 and paddy is 16.3/17h. He is a pure ID, so a lot of horse to ride!


----------



## Dusty 123 (13 April 2020)

4ft11  my horse is 16.2 she is a Irish sport horse


----------



## Bambelina (13 April 2020)

I’m 5’1 and have been since I was about 12 lol (27 now)....had a 13h and  a 13.2 through my teen years and they were the perfect height for me, even when a lot of my friends moved onto horses it never interested me as I liked my littles and now have a 15.1 but she’s quite fine..any bigger and for me I just feel like I can’t get my legs round them, but did have a go on a 16.3 a few years ago, though I apparently looked like ‘a pea on a drum’ haha


----------



## MuddyMonster (13 April 2020)

I'm 5'7 and my native pony is somewhere between 13.2/13.3hh but he's as wide as he is tall  

I've ridden up to 16.3hh/17hh and felt fine on them all, but I'm just a 'native pony person'. I love their cheeky character, their sense of humour, their hardiness and 4x4 ability for our off-roading adventures.


----------



## thommackintosh (13 April 2020)

I'm 6ft1in and Harry's 17.3/18hh.


----------



## Mari (13 April 2020)

5’ tall.  81/2 stone.  14hh, 14.2hh, 16.2hh.


----------



## Splash2310 (13 April 2020)

I’m 6ft and my current ride is 15.2hh - in fairness he is very(!) wide....

I only weight around 58kg though so in my riding school days was put on anything from 14hh to 17hh 

My preferred height is 16.2 up purely because my legs are so long bringing up my heels can become a bad habit very quickly!


----------



## McFluff (13 April 2020)

5’4” - current beast is a Welsh D at 14.3. Perfect size for me. 
Last one was 13.3, real chunk, heart of a lion and big strides for her size. 
One before was 16hh TB. 
I’ve ridden everything from 12.2 (when I was lighter!) up to 17.3. 
My preference is 14.2 to 15.2. 
I chose not to even look at horses over 16hh when I was looking last year.


----------



## IngramsRoughDiamond (13 April 2020)

5ft 2 retired boy is 15.1hh mare is 14.2hh


----------



## Cortez (13 April 2020)

5'9" riding 14.2h, 15.1h (horse in my avatar) and 15.2h. The tallest horse I'd have at this stage of my riding life is 15.2h.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (14 April 2020)

5ft7 and 9.5stone. Pony is Welsh c stallion is barely 13hh 😳!
On paper it shouldn’t work but he certainly doesn’t seem to struggle, and think we look ok?!


----------



## Chinchilla (14 April 2020)

Nothing to add except that there's some really gorgeous horses on this thread 😊


----------



## Gusbear (14 April 2020)

5’4”.  Bob is 19hh


----------



## scats (14 April 2020)

I’m nearly 5ft 4, weight 8 and a half stone and my girls are 15hh.  One is so deep bodied and takes up my leg so well that she’s makes me look even smaller!


----------



## DabDab (14 April 2020)

5'8" and horses are 16.3hh, 16hh, 14.2hh.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (14 April 2020)

5'5" and ride a 16'3". said i wouldn't buy anything over 15.2 this time round but hey ho!


----------



## awelshandawarmblood (14 April 2020)

5ft11 with a 14.2hh tank of a Welsh D.


----------



## abbijay (15 April 2020)

5'6" and i have an 18.1 and a 17.2. 
I accidentally fell in love with heavy horses and they only come in Large or Extra Large!


----------



## Emi and Theseus (23 January 2021)

5’7” and I ride a 13.2 Welsh section C and occasionally 16 thoroughbred cross.


----------



## PurBee (23 January 2021)

5’8 and im a waif of a thing so prefer 13.2hh ponies as theyre cheeky paces, nimble and bumpy, and not too far off the ground to mount/dismount or fall off! 😉
But my horses are chunky 14.2, and slimmer 15.3.
I enjoyed riding heavy large horses at RS for that very lonnnng sailing through the air rising trot!


----------



## AUB (24 January 2021)

We’re both 170 cm.


----------



## Gloi (24 January 2021)

5'4" and 14hh but he still feels massive as I had a 13hh (if he stood up straight) Icelandic for 25 years before him.


----------



## planete (24 January 2021)

5ft 2 and 7.5 stone.  I have ridden anything from a standard Shetland to a 17.2 ex Grand National horse but I now have a 13.2 cob.  I was always more comfortable on 13.2 to 15.2 and knew the bigger ones had to be well-mannered and well schooled or I would be struggling.


----------



## shamrock2021 (24 January 2021)

4 foot 11 and a 16 hand horse very stocky Irish sport horse.


----------



## muddybay (24 January 2021)

I'm 5'5 and ride 13.2hh all the way up to 17.2hh my horse is 15.2 and that's probably my comfort height!


----------



## tiggipop (24 January 2021)

i am 5 foot 2 (on tippy toes)   2 of mine are around 16.1 and 1 is 18hh !   - a giant friesian chap !


----------



## Desert_rider (25 January 2021)

I'm 5'6" and ride a 15.2hh and she is the perfect height for me.


----------



## welshpony216 (25 January 2021)

I am 5 feet 2 inches, and the pony I ride is 14.2.


----------



## *MissEquestrian* (21 September 2022)

I am 5.5, 135lbs, and my current mare is 15hh quarter horse. I did have a Hackney cross pony who was 13.2, and I felt great on her, and she seemed to do just fine with me as well! She was a little bit on the stocky side from her crossbreeding, so that took up leg. I also ride 16+ hh horses at the stables I work at, and they are awesome as well!


----------



## Katie&Judy (22 September 2022)

5’6 and I ride around 16hh
I’m mostly leg!


----------



## peanutsmumma (22 September 2022)

I'm 5'6 and my boy is around 14.1


----------



## Greylegs (22 September 2022)

5"7" and have a 16hh chunky Irish cob type and a 14.2 highland. I look fine on them both due to their build.


----------



## Zoeypxo (22 September 2022)

5ft9
16.1 warmblood x id, i could go slightly bigger and still look fine but i think 16-16.3 is the is ideal range for me
I ride for other people too so range 13.2-17hh. The 13.2 i feel way too big (tall) on but i only weight 9st


----------



## Barton Bounty (22 September 2022)

I am 5’2 ride a 16.1 tb


----------



## Goldie's mum (22 September 2022)

5 ft 6 , nine and a half stone

Goldie was 15.3 but she was the biggest I've ever actually owned (I'll _ride_ anything that's available lol!)

I prefer that "sitting next to the engine" feeling with a pony & currently looking for 14-14.2


----------



## smolmaus (22 September 2022)

5'2" on 14.1hh. She is the perfect height to hop off and the perfect height for a proper cuddle too. 





I've been happy riding anything from 13.1 to 17.2, I just wouldn't want to have to feed the big ones.


----------



## FiandP (22 September 2022)

5 foot 8 and around 10.5 stone. My horse was sold as a 15.2 but we put the stick to him recently to confirm my suspicions that he's smaller and he's only just 15hh! Thankfully he's wide so takes up the leg 🙄


----------



## Cob Life (22 September 2022)

I’m 5’2 and I don’t have my own so at the moment the ones I ride are all between 14hh and 18.2hh


----------



## Fabel (22 September 2022)

5ft 1in on a 14.3hh and retired 15.1hh


----------



## Ratface (22 September 2022)

5ft 9inches. 16hh Arabian.  Just right.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 September 2022)

Princess16 said:



			As in title? I am 5'9 and I usually ride RS horses of between 14.3 - 15.1 HH.

Always thought 14.3 HH would be too small for me but seems to work OK. As I'm new to riding dismounting a 15.1 HH can be daunting !

What do you ride?
		
Click to expand...

5ft8  Currently now 16.1hh but equally have had 14.3  1/2     -   15hh - 15.1hh- 16 hh  16.1hh   + owned  12hh- 13.2hh

 I wont buy anything over 16.2hh dont like big horses


----------



## NeverSurrender (23 September 2022)

5'5, just come off a 16.2 and bought a 14.1/14.2


----------



## Barton Bounty (23 September 2022)

I am very envious of all you tall people 😂😂😂😣


----------



## Boughtabay (23 September 2022)

I’m between 5’6/5’7 & generally feel comfortable on anything 15hh+ & my current is ~16hh. I’d be happy to sit on a well built 13.2hh+ on occasion at my current weight. I’m more put off by the (lack of) length of horse in front & behind when you get below 14.2 rather than the height itself 🙈


----------



## Elno (23 September 2022)

5'4-5'5 (164 cm) and currently have a horse that's 15.1. I think he's too small for me even though he's the stockier type of horse. I feel more comfortable on 16+.


----------



## Green Bean (23 September 2022)

5'5'', 11 stone - My horse is 16hh (ISH). I go more by the weight ratio than height. A lifetime ago I was just over 7 stone and my gorgeous boy was 14.3hh
I believe cobs can carry a bit more on the weight ratio but don't know what that is


----------



## Rosietaz (23 September 2022)

5’7, and my riding horse is 15.3 Welsh shape, youngster is 16.2/3 warmblood type


----------



## lynz88 (23 September 2022)

5'7/5'8-ish and mine is 16.1HH. I have ridden a haflinger and looked fine on it


----------



## NikkiQ (23 September 2022)

5’9” and always ridden 16h+ (up to 18.1) since I was fully grown. So many other factors though, e.g. rider weight, horse and rider fitness, horse build, rider balance…

My current trusty steed is 16.2-ish but quite narrow. When I look at pics I don’t think I’d really look right on a smaller horse, when I go without stirrups my feet dangle below his belly!


----------



## NikkiQ (23 September 2022)

NikkiQ said:



			5’9” and always ridden 16h+ (up to 18.1) since I was fully grown. So many other factors though, e.g. rider weight, horse and rider fitness, horse build, rider balance…

My current trusty steed is 16.2-ish but quite narrow. When I look at pics I don’t think I’d really look right on a smaller horse, when I go without stirrups my feet dangle below his belly!
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I tell a lie, rode a Welsh D at a trekking centre last year and she took up my leg fine. Was like sitting in an armchair compared to my current loan horse. 😆


----------



## soapy (23 September 2022)

I'm 180cm  (5'11") and ride a 173cm (17hh) horse


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 September 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			I am very envious of all you tall people 😂😂😂😣
		
Click to expand...

I would rather be your height! I'm only 5'4" but those 2" makes me definitely too tall to ride my Shetlands in the ring! Which is annoying as there is no one small enough, old enough and good enough to ride a stallion up here 😂


----------

